# Flea and Tick Meds during winter months?



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all,

Just wondering what your opinions are about using flea and tick medication during the colder times of the year? We live in Columbus, OH and Cooper will still spend quite a bit of time outside throughout the winter on the golf course so I am just curious if it is needed or will the colder temps keep the population of ticks and fleas down? Any thoughts on the topic are welcomed.

Thanks,

Turfguy


----------

